# An apple a day keep the doctor away?



## Lost (Jun 24, 2008)

we've all heard it before but what key veggies/fruit should we try to eat evryday at least once to keep our health up?


----------



## bryanpaul (Jun 24, 2008)

i've heard that its good eat different colored fuits and veggies, like try to mix up the colors of the stuff yer eatin cuz certain colors have certain nutritional properties..............or somethin


----------



## Lost (Jun 24, 2008)

haha thanks bryan.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 25, 2008)

it's all about fiber, man. Fiber.

gots ta poop.

the v8 ads make me mad. sure, you might get your daily serving of vitamins by drinking it but eating veggies is more about the fiber, not that vitamins. take a supplement if you're worried about vitamins (with food, of course!)

dark green leafy veggies like romaine and stuff like that are better. don't waste your time with iceburg lettuce - it's bad for you. 

i live for broccoli but i'm not sure just how good it is for you. 

tomatoes. peppers. eggplant. zucchini, squash. 

fruits are good but be sure you take care of your teeth cuz of the sugar. apples make your teeth feel clean after eating them but that doesn't mean they are. and don't eat oranges or acidic stuff after brushing your teeth. 


Generally the american diet isn't lacking in vitamins. what things you want to eat would depend on your specific health needs. like, I've got arthritis so I eat food that help keep my joints working.


----------



## NickCofphee (Jun 25, 2008)

Eat a variety, as much as you can.

Raw is always best.

Bell peppers, romaine lettuce, spinach, and broccoli are the best veggies.

Berries are excellent, but can be pricey.


----------



## nobo (Jun 25, 2008)

eat raw garlic forever.


----------



## Dameon (Jun 26, 2008)

Lemons, oranges, grapefruit, limes, and other citrus fruit keep you from getting scurvy.


----------



## NickCofphee (Jun 26, 2008)

Dameon said:


> Lemons, oranges, grapefruit, limes, and other citrus fruit keep you from getting scurvy.



All good sources of vitamin C. Scurvy is very hard to get though. You really have to be lacking in C to get that. Eating small amounts of anything with vitamin C, which is a lot of food sources, at least twice weekly will prevent scurvy.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 26, 2008)

parsley has a shit ton of Vit. C and A. so eat that garnish! haha

raisins are cheap and easy to carry. 

I found this site which seems like it's pretty good for answering your questions about random fruits and veggies that don't come with those lovely nutrition facts labels. 
http://www.nutritiondata.com


----------



## Clean (Sep 16, 2008)

Milk the Parsley in your mouth, like Dip. then spit it out, somethin an old hippy guy made me do.


----------



## skela (Oct 10, 2008)

i've been on a seaweed kick lately, if you can get your hands on it. the same batch that goes for $14 at a rainbow grocery will sell for $3 at chinese-immigrant owned stores i found. such discrepancy for so damn vitamin + mineral enriched goodness.


----------



## DFA (Oct 22, 2008)

Mouse said:


> fruits are good but be sure you take care of your teeth cuz of the sugar. apples make your teeth feel clean after eating them but that doesn't mean they are. and don't eat oranges or acidic stuff after brushing your teeth.



I swish my mouth out with sunflower oil 
when I'm on the road, before I eat anything, it helped my
teeth a lot and my gum's from bleeding, and my teeth are fucked off. Not sure if it works for everyone, but I keep a bottle of it with me all the time now.


----------



## DFA (Oct 23, 2008)

old fashioned?
I think people we're doing this before toothpaste, if I am correct.


----------



## dirty_feet (Oct 23, 2008)

AWWWW HELL!!!! Dang it - I just chew on a good ol' piece uh Sassafras and then rinse with some whiskey - yew know tuh kill ' all them germinatin' buggers in yer mouth. Hell yeah.

Oh and don't forget ginger, cranberry and raspberry is supposed to be especially good for the ladies.


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Oct 23, 2008)

Clamato in your beer isn't enough anymore?


----------



## spoorprint (Oct 23, 2008)

Baking soda will knock the crud off your teeth better than anything, carry it in a small plastic jar
to keep it from going everywhere.Use it every day though and you might get too much abrasion. I've met people who swear by salt water mouthwash for your gums, but I haven't tried it.

Seems to be blackberries everywhere in late summer.


----------

